# Sage DB Shower screen



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've just removed the shower screen and gave the screen and plastic block.

I was putting it back when I noticed the black plastic block could potentially go back either way. One makes more sense but does it go back this way facing up against the group block










Or this one facing up


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Pretty sure it's the top image


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Top image.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Pretty sure it's the top image


Cheers Glenn, that's the one I went with. The other side is flatter and it makes more more sense to have the shower screen flat against it


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

I had the same thoughts when I dropped the shower screen and block, the other week. Did you notice if the group head Teflon was still unmarked? Mine has started pitting/peeling. Though it could have been like that since new.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

doolallysquiff said:


> I had the same thoughts when I dropped the shower screen and block, the other week. Did you notice if the group head Teflon was still unmarked? Mine has started pitting/peeling. Though it could have been like that since new.


Just noticed this on mine today when swapping out a shower screen - there was some residue on the plastic block and a minor but noticeable mark where the Teflon has worn away,

as the water from the group descends off-center from a single hole I presume that it most be pooling up or concentrating in that particular area of the shower screen block.

I'm doing a quick backflush after every session and using detergent every couple of weeks.

Can't see it being an issue if I'm honest, if there was evidence of true corrosion a la the Gaggia Classic aluminium dispersion block (from detergent backflushing) I'd be inclined to drop Sage HQ an e-mail.

Side note:

I've managed to slightly cross thread my spouted portafilter, can still get the original double spout and collar on but I'm seeing if another one can be sourced.

Will come back with a price if I can get one should anyone else have a mishap of such muppetry!


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Underneath the Teflon coating it is also aluminium, by the way.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

guess it is cheaper than brass


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Logically the countersink in the block receives the raised part of the countersink on the screen ?


----------



## Sweetmate (Apr 5, 2016)

Sad to say that after less than a year, my DB is also suffering from peeling and bubbling of the teflon coating, which is causing a one sided water shower and in turn horribly unbalanced one-sided extraction visible very clearly with the naked portafilter.

Emailed Sage a few weeks ago but they've only replied to say they are looking into it. Gutted to be honest, I know this machine is not NSF rated or anything but for the price I really didn't expect it to last less than a year of making just 2-3 shots a day.


----------



## colb16 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sweetmate said:


> Sad to say that after less than a year, my DB is also suffering from peeling and bubbling of the teflon coating, which is causing a one sided water shower and in turn horribly unbalanced one-sided extraction visible very clearly with the naked portafilter.
> 
> Emailed Sage a few weeks ago but they've only replied to say they are looking into it. Gutted to be honest, I know this machine is not NSF rated or anything but for the price I really didn't expect it to last less than a year of making just 2-3 shots a day.


Thats very disappointing and worrying from a user that has mine only 6 months. Must take a look to see if it has started


----------



## Sweetmate (Apr 5, 2016)

Sage told me to not worry about it, but I have taken another look and the plastic has started to come away to reveal a white powdery crumbling material underneath.

Safe to say I will not be using this machine again.


----------



## colb16 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sweetmate said:


> Sage told me to not worry about it, but I have taken another look and the plastic has started to come away to reveal a white powdery crumbling material underneath.
> 
> Safe to say I will not be using this machine again.
> 
> View attachment 26135


Did you mention what is there now? Are you going to return?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Can I suggest you go back to retailer instead of Sage direct? Under the Consumer Rights Act 2015 you have a potential remedy of repair or replacement (though the hurdle is greater if your purchase was more than six months ago and they dispute), with the result that if it fails again after repair you are entitled to reject the goods altogether. Not the case with Sage (as the contract was not with them) and you're reliant on their goodwill.

edit: Goodwill and warranty.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea I would try the retailer as they will be easier to deal with, but read up on your rights first so you know how they should respond.


----------

